# sheffield



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone out at sheffield saturday?

im there with 1 in british section and 1 in ped pet..


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Im going with a ragdoll kitten


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yep, 2 peds, 1 ped pet, 1 non ped - MAD!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

I knew were going


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Whooo! There's a cat show in Sheffield?? Where? When??


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Saturday, concord sports centre shirebrook(I think)


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Oops, that should read shiregreen not brook:sosp:


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, but I think that my free time has just been curtailed as of last night. My mother fell down her bottom two stairs and broke both her feet ....


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

OUCH.... hope she gets better soon...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

How awful. Hope she's not too sore


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

She's not good. Both feet in plaster for 6 weeks, one can't have any weight on it at all for two weeks, she can put weight on the heel of the other foot. We have a zimmer frame, wheelchair, commode and my sister and I have been and moved the bed downstairs this afternoon. It's going to be a steep learning curve for my father as well, who has spent his whole life thinking the fairies operate the hoover, cooker, washing machine and iron. :001_unsure:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Bless, hope she recovers OK!


----------

